# ID from this pic?



## spleeft (Jan 21, 2021)

I cant go look at it in person, here it is,


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 21, 2021)

Frankenbiked!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jan 21, 2021)

Cool rider for someone .. springtime in chgo this would be easy sell ... Not very valuable tho ... if you like it .. buy it 
Junkman


----------



## Gordon (Jan 21, 2021)

Frame, fork and tank are Schwinn Fleet I believe.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 21, 2021)

could have started life as a Panther or a Fleet. pretty sure the frames need unique tabs on them to use that tank. chain gaurd and rear rack are wrong, probably more


----------



## spleeft (Jan 21, 2021)

Thanks for all the replies.....seller wont come down in price ($150 ). Thanks for all the help !!!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 21, 2021)

Looks like a fleet due to lower end stem. Wrong chain guard. It does have a 2 speed automatic rear wheel. Looks like maybe a front wheel with a brake. There seems to be $150 worth of parts


spleeft said:


> I cant go look at it in person, here it is,


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 21, 2021)

Definitely worth$150, hubs$100, and tank around same.....frankin or not it's worth asking price! Like @Junkman Bob said if you like it grab it!!


----------



## Gordon (Jan 21, 2021)

spleeft said:


> Thanks for all the replies.....seller wont come down in price ($150 ). Thanks for all the help !!!



If you are looking to flip it for a profit, then $150 is a bit high. If it is for personal use, then $150 might not be too bad. Two speed rear, front drum brake, decent saddle and slim line tank all add up.


----------



## spleeft (Feb 16, 2021)

Update, 
 I was able to get my hands on the wheels from this bike.( My Mom partially disassembled it and sent them to me ! ) The rear wheel appears to be larger than  S7. It could be and S2 with a 3 Red Band Bendix . And the front has no marking accept " CMC RIM" with no markings on the coaster brake hub. Is it possible to find the brake lever , cable  and  for the front hub? The spokes look like heavier gauge 
 It appears that both wheels will clean up great? Id love to use them !
Thanks for any help wit ID


----------



## mrg (Feb 16, 2021)

Front drum brake looks like someones metal shop project or a machinist side project, like to see what the brakes look like.


----------



## spleeft (Feb 17, 2021)

whelp I think your correct mrg, I dont know what I'll do with this. lol!


----------



## Oilit (Feb 17, 2021)

spleeft said:


> whelp I think your correct mrg, I dont know what I'll do with this. lol!
> View attachment 1359524
> 
> View attachment 1359525



Is that aluminum on aluminum? That looks like it would gall and lock up the first time you tried to use it! Maybe they just hadn't found any lining material yet.


----------



## spleeft (Feb 17, 2021)

Yes it is aluminum on aluminum ha ha  !!! I might just try to salvage the rim and spokes.
So like you'all said this bike has a lot of different parts form different bikes.
I'm focusing on the back wheel. Im assuming its a S2 , ( outside width is ~40mm / bead width is ~30mm ) and its in good shape. Already have the Bendix RB 2 speed auto apart and cleaned. It wasn't shifting into low, had a ton of red gooey/sticky grease in it. I've been wanting to get a balloon tire/rim combo to mess around with so this is it ! I think it will look cool on the back on my Typhoon! The Typhoon has a newly overhauled Yellow Band 2 sp so it will be fun to switch back a forth. 
 What tires do you'all recommend for a S2 rim?


----------



## Oilit (Feb 17, 2021)

spleeft said:


> Yes it is aluminum on aluminum ha ha  !!! I might just try to salvage the rim and spokes.
> So like you'all said this bike has a lot of different parts form different bikes.
> I'm focusing on the back wheel. Im assuming its a S2 , ( outside width is ~40mm / bead width is ~30mm ) and its in good shape. Already have the Bendix RB 2 speed auto apart and cleaned. It wasn't shifting into low, had a ton of red gooey/sticky grease in it. I've been wanting to get a balloon tire/rim combo to mess around with so this is it ! I think it will look cool on the back on my Typhoon! The Typhoon has a newly overhauled Yellow Band 2 sp so it will be fun to switch back a forth.
> What tires do you'all recommend for a S2 rim?
> ...



Your back rim does look like one of the late S-2's. They were often unstamped, but they still had the double row of knurling. Like any S-2, they're not easy to find in good shape. Luckily, any 26 inch mountain bike tire will fit.


----------



## spleeft (Jun 27, 2021)

I finally got my hands on this frame. The serial number appears to be M38649 , a 1954. But the Schwinn catalog says Fleets didnt come out until 1962. Thoughts on what this frame could be? Or what the chain guard was from?
 I replaced the battery on the tank horn, still works ! loud !
Thanks for any help


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 27, 2021)

That has been repainted and the first number has been filled in. There should be a letter followed by 6 numbers and the number after the letter is the year. M is December so the frame was made the next year after the year of that stamping.

No idea what that guard is from.


----------



## spleeft (Jun 28, 2021)

Ill try and remove some paint after the "M" , and repost, thnx!


----------



## highship (Jun 28, 2021)

Could it be an American?


----------



## vincev (Jun 28, 2021)

Definitely a frankenbike .missing quite a few parts and repainted BUT,it could be a fun bike to do whatever you want.Go wild and enjoy the ride.I think $150 would be a fair price.Have fun and enjoy the ride.


----------



## spleeft (Feb 24, 2022)

Update: Finally getting around to this bike my Mom picked up for me in Florida. Still cant quite make out the serial number , M33.... or M83....  M33 falls under 1963 , M83 1958 and since it has a tank on it like a fleet ( with a working horn not sure what years there was horn though ) it must be a 63' Fleet.
I'm going to try my hand at frame painting..... here goes !!!!!!
 Question.. this bike had larger wheels, what wheels came on the Fleets?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 24, 2022)

spleeft said:


> Update: Finally getting around to this bike my Mom picked up for me in Florida. Still cant quite make out the serial number , M33.... or M83....  M33 falls under 1963 , M83 1958 and since it has a tank on it like a fleet ( with a working horn not sure what years there was horn though ) it must be a 63' Fleet.
> I'm going to try my hand at frame painting..... here goes !!!!!!
> Question.. this bike had larger wheels, what wheels came on the Fleets?
> View attachment 1576715
> ...



The Fleet would have had 26 inch S-7 wheels and tires. They are their own bird only S-7 tires will fit -7 wheels. I can not tell if your wheels you have are 26 inch S-2 wheels? If so they will accept all most any 26x2.125 tire. My 1962 Fleet came with a painted set of S-7 wheels and it was a 2 speed red band. I'm not sure if any Fleet's came with chrome wheels, though it would be ok to use them. It really dresses them up. Good luck m


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 24, 2022)

You need yourself the correct style wingtip chain guard. Middle weight fenders are not hard to find. I have a set .


----------



## spleeft (Feb 24, 2022)

Hey There CBJ !
  This truly was a frankenbike, scroll back, the wheels are def not S-7s, the rear appears to be a S-2 / 2-speed RB and the front is something I'm not familiar with thats laced to a home made drum brake. Ill def be using that rim but not the hub. Prolly be a hybrid cruiser type build.


----------



## spleeft (Dec 30, 2022)

Can anyone tell me if the tank on this bike with a working horn was a Fleet tank or something else? Im going to paint the frame and tank / forks and want to at least know what colors are original to choose from. Its a 63' something! ....
thanks


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 30, 2022)

The M3 serial number stamped drop out would have been used to build a frame in 1964. There were three bikes in 64 that had a slimline tank, Deluxe American, Jaguar and the Fleet. The Jag and American tanks were chrome & paint and the Fleet was all painted. All three had a horn. The colors offered on the Fleet was Flambo Red and Black.


----------

